# JD 459 Round Baler



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Was talking to my JD salesman on Saturday at a cattle sale. We were discussing a 459 silage special. I was wondering if anyone has priced one. He says the price difference between the regular and the silage special was only 500.00 retail. From what I can see on their website, the difference is an auger in front of the belts to keep them clean and a grill in front of that on the outside for safety. What kind of prices have you guys seen on the new silage special round balers?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

My JD dealer priced a 459 standard with ramp, net, and front gage wheels back in the winter when I was negotiating with him for a used 457 SS that I ended up buying. With equine discount, cash price was about 25 as I recall. Sorry, did not save the quote. My question would be to them if there is no difference in price (500 on a 25-28K piece of equipment) why bother to make two models. Suspect it has to do with incentives available and your dealers inventory- maybe the salesman needs to move the SS baler in question.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Hayman, Tell me about the Equine discount. Mike


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Here is a little from JD.

For example, heavy, wet windrows are no match for the standard MegaWide pickup. And the
patented Diamond-Tread belt design easily handles the extra weight of tightly compressed silage
bales weighing up to 2,200-pounds.
Add the Bale-Trak PRO monitor-controller for true look-ahead baling, powered cleaning auger
that scrapes the backside of the belts, and a machine-sharpened knife that continually cleans wet
material off the starter roll, and you have the finest silage baling package on the market!

It also come standard with the MegaTeeth pickup / Number of teeth 96 with 16 MegaTeeth and high-flotation tires


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

When I decide to trade in my JD 5 X 6 SS, the first place I'm going to look is Krone!!!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What is the difference between "459", " 459 standard" and "459 ss"


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Hayman, Tell me about the Equine discount. Mike


well do a search on the internet since it does not want to post here. It is worth 20-30% discount off list for cash purchase. Just have to be or become a member of participating orgs and be in a horse business. We run boarding ops and horse hay sales. PM if you want more info. rick


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> What is the difference between "459", " 459 standard" and "459 ss"


Augers, scrapers, deflectors and such within the machine to help keep the belts and rollers clean. Helps keep wet material from building up were it would affect belt tension and tracking.

As mentioned above, the machine hardened knife that runs/adjusted to very close to the starter roll as an example.

My next one will have the ability to reverse/drop the pickup to remove a plug.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> Augers, scrapers, deflectors and such within the machine to help keep the belts and rollers clean. Helps keep wet material from building up were it would affect belt tension and tracking.
> 
> As mentioned above, the machine hardened knife that runs/adjusted to very close to the starter roll as an example.
> 
> My next one will have the ability to reverse/drop the pickup to remove a plug.


I am more wondering about the 459 and 459 Standard?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I assume 459 ss is 459 with aforementioned extras?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> I assume 459 ss is 459 with aforementioned extras?


Yep.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> My JD dealer priced a 459 standard with ramp, net, and front gage wheels back in the winter when I was negotiating with him for a used 457 SS that I ended up buying. With equine discount, cash price was about 25 as I recall. Sorry, did not save the quote. My question would be to them if there is no difference in price (500 on a 25-28K piece of equipment) why bother to make two models. Suspect it has to do with incentives available and your dealers inventory- maybe the salesman needs to move the SS baler in question.


Did he say how much more for just a 459?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

deadmoose said:


> Did he say how much more for just a 459?


Not that I remember. His boss wanted the baler moved-think it was around Jan when I was looking. He sold me the 5075m last year so we have a relationship and I asked him to price the used 457SS and he also came back with the 459 quote. I just did plan on making enough rolls to justify thinking new.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

My salesman said around 32k for the 459 SMS. The standard 459 is $300 less. Now he is getting his pencil sharp. Going for Round #2


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Standard 459 or 459 "standard"


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Just the regular 459


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

that sounds really high, it that the price range the rest of you guys are seeing? Maybe there was some special program in place when I got my quote.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Advertised on the side of my page here on the forum is a 459 standard for $21,728 new.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

So is the standard JD's answer to the 450 Rounder and Vermeer Rebel?


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

The standard is the equivalent to the Vermeer rebel. I got a 5 year 568 mega wide with flotation tires. Was a bunch a bucks more than 21,728.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> So is the standard JD's answer to the 450 Rounder and Vermeer Rebel?


The 459 is the entry level. The standard is the entry level with the least options. The more options you add the more the price increases.

Vermeer's rebel series it their entry level baler. They do not offer a "standard" option. The options you upgrade on the Vermeer are things like net, no string, bale shape monitor etc.

When I was baler shopping I thought the Deere 458 and 468 were the same baler with the 458 just a smaller bale chamber. The Deere dealer told me the larger baler was their commercial baler and the smaller one was entry level.

I could have purchased a 458 standard for a good deal less money than the Vermeer 5410 Rebel.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

If you look at the baler in the ad there is no net wrap on the back, it has kicker wheels so it more than likely doesn't have the megs wide pickup or mega tooth and it probably doesn't come with a monitor at that price.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rajela said:


> If you look at the baler in the ad there is no net wrap on the back, it has kicker wheels so it more than likely doesn't have the megs wide pickup or mega tooth and it probably doesn't come with a monitor at that price.


Looks like you are correct.You can build your own price on JD's website.

https://configurator.deere.com/servlet/com.deere.u90947.eproducts.view.servlets.EProductsInitializationServlet?reqUser=20&userAction=configureProduct&lang=en&country=US&countryConfirmed=true&sbu=AG&category=Hay%20%26%20Forage&futureProduct=false&gmtOffset=-6&historicalPriceEffectiveDate=


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

But it will make a nice round bale of hay just not have net on it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am looking forward to a new yellow one.


----------

